# Firewall color



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I searched the forums and can't find the post.

But quick/easy question-
Was the '66 firewall 60% gloss black like most of the engine bay?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It is/was the same color as the rest of the engine bay, but I think the gloss was more like 20 or 30%...not very glossy. Not flat black, but close. Anyone got the paint info?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The firewall is 60% along with the core support and inner fenders. Only the bottom side of the hood is 30%.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> The firewall is 60% along with the core support and inner fenders. Only the bottom side of the hood is 30%.


Are you sure?? I thought it was the other way around?? The bottom of the hood is shinier then the fender wells. :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Are you sure?? I thought it was the other way around?? The bottom of the hood is shinier then the fender wells. :confused


I just found in my trunk pan replacment thread were you told me the same thing, so my bad. :shutme


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

To complicate it a little more, is not the heater unit a glossier black than the rest of the firewall?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Aw man...I was surfing the web and came across an article.

The caption under this photo states 30% gloss firewall with no mention of the heater blower motor case. It does point out the voltage regulator is 60% gloss.
0401Pon Resto 21 Z Photo

Here they state 30% on the frame and fenderwells-
http://www.highperformancepontiac.com/tech/0401pon_engine_compartment_restoration/photo_19.html

thoughts?


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

*how about 64 firewall?*

How about 64 GTO firewall color and fenderskirts? Was that a somewhat glossy black or rally mat black?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

my62toy said:


> To complicate it a little more, is not the heater unit a glossier black than the rest of the firewall?





MaL said:


> Aw man...I was surfing the web and came across an article.
> 
> The caption under this photo states 30% gloss firewall with no mention of the heater blower motor case. It does point out the voltage regulator is 60% gloss.
> 0401Pon Resto 21 Z Photo
> ...


I've read forums that recommend the firewall be both 60 and 30% too. I think different plants used different gloss. I've also read where the heater box was full gloss and did contrast with the firewall. My firewall and heater box are too faded to know what it was but the black out is a definite line corresponding to the seam sealer. Actually, the heater box under the fender is still very good. I will clean it tomorrow and see if I can make a determination of gloss.
Pic of the color change...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if i was planning to enter concourse competitions i would do my best to get this info from a judge. otherwise i would paint it all a nice semi-gloss and move on.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I looked through the restoration guide and couldn't find an answer for 66; however, they do talk about the horns and bracket being 60% gloss on the 66 which is kinda consistent with what Jerry H says in the PY thread below:

Firewall Color - PY Online Forums

FWIW, the 64 engine compartment in large was 60% gloss and the underside of the hood was "...not painted, but left in factory black primer"

Rick


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

The black factory primer under hood and not painted because there was the insulator pad there. One thing you can do is ask a number of experts on the gloss level and see what MOST of them say, then go with that.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> if i was planning to enter concourse competitions i would do my best to get this info from a judge. otherwise i would paint it all a nice semi-gloss and move on.


That's EXACTLY what's going to happen here, Shane. In fact, the whole compartment may be a shade of silver-gray to match the frame.


----------

